# Jack Dempsey, Pleco, Pictus Catfish tank



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for plants for a 55 gal with the above listed fish. I'm thinking Anubias will probably work. I realize that the Electric Blue JD will tear some of it up, but that's okay, I'm not going for tank of the year on this one (or any of them for that matter).

I've got a large piece of drift wood that will be covered in Java Moss, Christmas var, and another var that I'm not sure what it is. I was thinking of using Java fern too. I'm not sure what will work aside from this? Thoughts? 

Lighting comes from the sun through a floor to ceiling, wall to wall, north-facing window. I also have a 95w power compact light that will be suspended, so we are talking pretty low light, slightly violent fish, and emergent (top of driftwood) to submerged plant growth. 

If you have any plants to donate to the cause let me know, I'll be glad to take 'em! Especially the Anubias.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I'd recommend not putting too much time or money into the plants for a while. Those fish have the potential for destroying the aquascape.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep I know thats why I was asking if anyone had any experience. 

It's not really a nice, normal, delicate "aquascape" as it is survivable plants in the same tank to add some color. This particular Jack Dempsey is pretty timid, I'm just wondering what the Pleco will want to munch on.

They seem to leave the java moss alone mostly, so I'm hoping that covers the wood eventually. I'm thinking about using Lilaeopsis since I already have extra and they could still forage around among the leaves. I think some swords might work. I was hoping someone had tried it in the club.


----------

